# puppy traning



## hunterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello,
I am writing this question on behalf of my father. He has a Brittany puppy he is working on traning. He would like to know what age is appropriate to start using electronic collars in the traning process.
Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OOOOH, be careful.

Every dog is diferent, but you should hold off until the dog is of the age where he is bold enough and mature enough to handle the stimulation. More dogs have been ruined by inappropriate use of the e-caller that any other thing.

Also, make sure he is only stimulating the dog to remind him of things he ALREADY knows.
The e-caller is a reminder, not a trainer. Teach the dog the comand, then enforce it with the caller.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

+1


----------

